# Movies from 1985 to 1996



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

What do you like from these years??

Here is my list:

1985 - Back to the future,Commando,Real Genius,The breakfast club
1986 - Alien 2,Ferris Buellers day off,Flight of the Navigator,Ruthless People
1987 - Project X,Predator,Beverly Hills Cop 2
1988 - Vice Versa,Die Hard,Above the Law
1989 - Bill and Teds Excellent Adventure,Lock up,Class of 1999,Loverboy
1990 - Home Alone,Ghost,Die Hard 2,Hard to Kill
1991 - Toy Soldiers,Killing Streets
1992 - Home Alone 2,Alien 3
1993 - Mrs. Doubtfire,What about Bob,The fugitive
1994 - Beverly Hills Cop 3,Shawshank Redemption,True Lies
1995 - Jumunji
1996 - Marked Man,House Arrest

I think i got most of them 


EDIT:

I think i mi$$ed alot but most are there


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

My likes......Die Hard......The Fugitive......Predator......The Shawshank Redemption.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Some of mine are the same as yours:

1985 - Back to the Future, Goonies, PeeWee's Big Adventure, Clue
1986 - Bueller, Stand by Me, Short Circuit, 3 Amigos, Star Trek IV
1987 - Princess Bride, Spaceballs, Roxanne
1988 - Rain Man, Die Hard, Beetlejuice, Big
1989 - The Burbs, Batman, Glory, Bill and Ted, Driving Miss Daisy
1990 - Home Alone, Edward Scissorhands, Hunt for Red October, Misery
1991 - Silence of the Lambs, Terminator 2, Beauty and the Beast, City Slickers
1992 - Sneakers, A Few Good Men, League of Their Own
1993 - Schindler's List, Jurassic Park, Mrs Doubtfire, Falling Down, Groundhog Day, Nightmare before Christmas, Philadelphia
1994 - Shawshank, Forrest Gump, Lion King, Speed
1995 - Toy Story, Goldeneye, Apollo 13, Babe
1996 - Twister, Independence Day, Mission Impossible


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

I missed several on my list but then again I only intended to list SOME OF THEM so I guess the list is complete...

But ill put some more in here

1986 - Short Circuit


----------



## theisabella (Sep 27, 2017)

Scream by Wes Craven... 

I have watched all the stab film and yes this one is really a hit. I love the mystery and killing that this movie gets to offer.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Started watching _*The Wild Bunch*_ last night. Another movie I've seen several times and always enjoy.

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Rich said:


> Started watching _*The Wild Bunch*_ last night. Another movie I've seen several times and always enjoy.
> 
> Rich


The Wild Bunch (great movie) was released in 1969. The TS is discussing movies that were released between 1985 - 1996.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> The Wild Bunch (great movie) was released in 1969. The TS is discussing movies that were released between 1985 - 1996.


I'm aware of that. Too good a movie not to comment on it.

Rich


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Heh thats ok richee,the better movies WERE WAY BEFORE 1985 RIGHT???

I see I mi$$ed CAGED FURY - 1989

What about Bob - 1991


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Dude111 said:


> Heh thats ok richee,*the better movies WERE WAY BEFORE 1985 RIGHT???*
> 
> I see I mi$$ed CAGED FURY - 1989
> 
> What about Bob - 1991


Some hold up better than others,_ *The Wild Bunch*_ is still very good. Very violent, I like that.

Rich


----------

